# willing to egg share



## ababyplz (Dec 7, 2012)

hi i am Bev 25 years old natural blonde blue/green eyes and i am will to egg share as i cannot afford the full cost of ivf treatment and if i can help some one else out that would be brilliant i am with the CFL newcastle x


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Bev, I'm also 25 and beginning the egg sharing journey. How far along r u? xx


----------



## ababyplz (Dec 7, 2012)

gonna get the ball running very soon we have just decided had a while to research and discuss it as it is such a big deciding how far u Hun ?


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah it is a big decision. We spoke about it for months, then decided its something we'd like to do! I had my initial consultation appointment on 16th Nov, they took blood tests, urine sample and an internal scan. Had a chat about it and signed some forms. They said 3-4 week wait for the blood tests to come back to see if I'm eliable and I got them back yesterday, all were normal. So we have been accepted and they will now try to find me a match  

Have u booked your 1st appointment yet? Or u waiting until the new year? Xx


----------

